# Just arrived in Brussels and need some help with deciding what to try&



## Oakers (8/7/13)

Hi All,

I've just arrived in Brussels on holidays with my wife and 5 yo. We're here for six nights. I'm already overwhelmed with the beer selection so if anybody has any tips on must-drink beers it would be much appreciated. I'm interested in trying the whole range of Belgian beers but in the past I've found the few beers that I tried in Aus having too high an alcohol flavour. I seriously can hardly believe the number of beers available. We're staying in the Novotel just near Grand Place so any suggestions for bars, restaurants are also appreciated. I've just finished a month in the UK trying lots of ales, but mostly underwhelmed by many UK beers. I'll write a fuller account when I get back to Aus. Thanks in advance for any help. 

Cheers Oakers.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/13)

Definitely get to the Cantillon Gueze Brewery.
I hope you like sour beers, because these are SOUR. Awesome too.


----------



## bcp (9/7/13)

Piraat is the single best beer I have ever tasted.


----------



## Goldenchild (9/7/13)

Go check out 'moeder lambic' it is the best bar in Brussels in my oppinion.
Also a short train trip away is beersel with '3fonteinen' and 'oud beersel' breweries
2 great producers of gueuze and Kriek.
Just don't try and do it on a weekend as I found the trains are pretty inconsistent out of the working week.
Have a ball you lucky bastard.


----------



## Edak (9/7/13)

A trip to Brussels is incomplete without a visit to Guiness Record holder Delirium Tremens... 2004 different beers last I was there. It's about 340m walk from your hotel.

Attached a map for you...
EDIT: Gave you the distance.


----------



## pressure_tested (9/7/13)

"Get the **** out of London, you dumb fucks. Get to Bruges." I didn't even know where Bruges ******* was.

When you get to Bruges, go here: http://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Restaurant_Review-g188671-d1045537-Reviews-Staminee_De_Garre-Bruges_West_Flanders_Province.html


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/13)

Are you going to Brugges?
Beautiful town, beautiful beer, and fantastic history. A tour of the flanders fields is worth it (but with a kid in tow it might get boring)
Definitely try and stay a couple of nights if there's room in your agenda.
14yr old advice... The Passage Hotel was nice (a "quaint" hotel + a backpacker wing) with a nice small restaurant.

A pity you didn't find the UK ales to your liking. I friggin' loved them. Sure some are better than others, and I found once you left London and got into the country there was always a new handpulled pint to try.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/7/13)

Underwhelmed by English Ale, overwhelmed by Belgian choice...
I feel for you.
Not!


----------



## mikk (9/7/13)

Buy the 'Good Beer Guide to Belgium' It's only $30, available from the book/beer shop right near Grand Place. It'll save you from buying mediocre beers, & thus guarantee to improve your holiday!
It also lists the best places to go in Brussels (and the rest of Belgium) for beer.

I can vouch for Moeder Lambic, & Cantillon being essential visiting.

If you make it to Brugge, go to Gambrinus restaurant. Best beer/food place i've ever been to. (Reservations required)


----------



## jaypes (9/7/13)

Simple really

Walk up to bar

Ask for 1 of everything


----------



## CamM (9/7/13)

Try all the Trappist beers (Chimay, Orval, Rochefort, Westmalle, Westvleteren, Achel and La Trappe) while your there - they are vastly better when they have not been boiled in a shipping container. Westvleteren is almost impossible to get outside of Belgium, and can be difficult to acquire even _in _Belgium without visiting the monastery - so if you see it, have some!
Karmeliet Trippel

Also, check out "Le Poechenellekelder" just over the road from the Manikin Piss. The area is touristy, but the pub is excellent, a large selection of beers, and the wait staff are more than happy to help you pick.

As others have said, Delirium Tremens is excellent as well - a bit of a watering hole for tourists, expect to see drunk Aussies. I agree that Brugge is worth a visit if you get time, from memory it's a 2ish hour train ride from Brussels.


----------



## Edak (9/7/13)

Yeah I also recommend brugges, is a really pretty town and you can get nice beer there too. 

I particularly enjoyed some of the saint bernardus beers, worth a try. Drink some lambics because you are in Belgium. 

Oh oh oh and please remember to eat mussels in Brussels, the best I have had were at a place called ches Leon.


----------



## Oakers (10/7/13)

Thanks for all the advice. I checked out Delerium cafe today. Wow. Massive place. I had a Delerium Tremens. Very nice easy drinking Belgian Blonde. Deceptively easy drinking given the 8.5% ABV. Also tried my first Saison. It was very yummy and is definitely a style I'll make she I get back. Also tried a couple of lambics. Again, very nice. Incredible that you can get Duvel and Chimay in the local supermarket for 2-3 euros. Yes, I do plan on getting to Bruges so I'll use your suggestions. Brussels a f***king incredible. I recommend that any beer lover make it their priority for their next holiday. Plenty of chocolate to keep the wife happy!


----------



## jezza79 (10/7/13)

buy as many glasses as you can get home! i regret only getting 6 or 7 as now i have lost a few.
as said go to Brugge and when your there have some kwaks and go to the great wall of beer at the emporium place "in pic below"


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/13)

Don't forget all the fruit beers for the missus. For a non-beer drinker, my wife loved St Loius Framboise.

Yep, Brussels is incredible. Don't forget mini-Europe for the little one!


----------



## humulus (10/7/13)

A lot of awsome bars in the old town square,top spot to enjoy a few and people watch!there is also a beer glass shop just off the square! Enjoy you lucky bastard,dont forget to enjoy the waffles and mussels


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/13)

Where else are you off to Oakers? As jealous as we are, there's plenty of guys here willing to share tips on places to visit.


----------



## Oakers (11/7/13)

Off to Amsterdam next. Four nights there. Drinking a Duvel that cost me $2 at the local supermarket as I type this.


----------



## jezza79 (11/7/13)

hoegarrden is a town 30 mins away


----------



## Edak (11/7/13)

Four nights in amsterdam, I couldn't stay longer than one day, I guess it is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Oakers (12/7/13)

Amsterdam will be the end of the European part of our trip so we'll be taking it easy. Probably just take a cruise on the canals and chill out. Not sure about the Heineken brewery tour. Is it worth it? We then fly back to Manchester to stay with relatives for a further five nights before flying home. We went to Cantillon Brewery today for tour and tastings. Really interesting little brewery. They just give you a little talk, a brochure and send you to look round the brewery on your own. I'd only had a fruit Lambic before so the Cantillon Lambic straight from the barrel as well as the Gueze was a real eye opener for me. Very tasty, not as sour as I was expecting. Dry, of course, but with good body and a citrusy, vinous flavour. I bought three different 750ml bottles for 14 euro while there ( about $20)...not sure if they will make it back to Aus.


----------



## rehab (12/7/13)

If you like the Saison style I would hope you tried the Du Pont in the Picture? I love that beer. Also saw a cheeky Moinette Blonde there. Get into that too mate!
Also all of those trappists should serve you well. Go hard!


----------

